# Ringtone



## Countryside (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi to all good members of Techpowerup i didn't find a thread with this topic or maybe im blind anyway out of curiosity i wanted to know what is your ringtone . Here is mine. In advance thank you all.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## P4-630 (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Countryside (Mar 23, 2015)

Thats original


----------



## flmatter (Mar 23, 2015)

Depends on who it is calling me.  Multi tones for multi people.   Main one for people that I don't know http://www.zedge.net/ringtone/1187119/   cold beer drinker    
My wife http://www.zedge.net/ringtone/670771/    stewie    mom mom mom mommie .....
Work is the Darth Vader/Imperial March


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 23, 2015)

Countryside said:


> Thats original



Yup it is a samsung original
I must say I have 100s of mp3's on it but don't really use them.


----------



## Countryside (Mar 23, 2015)

flmatter said:


> Depends on who it is calling me.  Multi tones for multi people.   Main one for people that I don't know http://www.zedge.net/ringtone/1187119/   cold beer drinker
> My wife http://www.zedge.net/ringtone/670771/    stewie    mom mom mom mommie .....
> Work is the Darth Vader/Imperial March



Thank you man!  Cold beer drinker I must say that you got some good multi ringtones.


----------



## Countryside (Mar 23, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Yup it is a samsung original
> I must say I have 100s of mp3's on it but don't really use them.



Really you never use them


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 23, 2015)

Countryside said:


> Really you never use them



Ok, actually I meant mp3 music not standard ringtones 

I think you know what I mean


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 23, 2015)

Mine is an AK47, full mag on auto.


----------



## Countryside (Mar 23, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Ok, actually I meant mp3 music not standard ringtones
> 
> I think you know what I mean



Yeah i know  you have 100 mp3s there has to be better tune then the original


----------



## Countryside (Mar 23, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> Mine is an AK47, full mag on auto.



With that ringtone you must have scared of at least one person


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 24, 2015)

Countryside said:


> With that ringtone you must have scared of at least one person


It's really good if I happen to be going down in the lift at work and someone rings me, it echoes throughout the lift shaft as I am coming down, I reach the bottom and there is usually a small group of people looking very concerned lol.


----------



## Countryside (Mar 24, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> It's really good if I happen to be going down in the lift at work and someone rings me, it echoes throughout the lift shaft as I am coming down, I reach the bottom and there is usually a small group of people looking very concerned lol.



Very nice! I tried to visualize that moment


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 25, 2015)

I had the Orgasm song on my phone for years.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 25, 2015)

@Caring1   thankyou for my new ringtone.    ^


----------



## Countryside (Mar 26, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @Caring1   thankyou for my new ringtone.    ^



Something good about this thread


----------



## Countryside (Mar 27, 2015)

Bump it up cmon guys share your tunes!


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 27, 2015)

I normally use one of the ringtones that come with the phone. I dislike using songs as a ring tone. I use this one on my xperia

http://www.zedge.net/ringtone/1753670/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 28, 2015)

For now.....










though for a loooong time it was this










or this










:EDIT:

I also had THIS for a damn long time too....


----------



## xvi (Mar 28, 2015)

This song from the 27 second mark. I work for an ISP.


----------



## metalslaw (Mar 28, 2015)

"Galaga" tune, after pressing start button


----------



## Toothless (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## erocker (Mar 28, 2015)

Here's mine:









Ringtones annoy me.


----------



## DinaAngel (Mar 28, 2015)

This is my favorite ringtone. And my notifications sound is a part from that song. stereo go lalalalala. It's at 2:15


----------



## Countryside (Mar 28, 2015)

*FreedomEclipse *i see that you like heavier tunes you reminded me my previous ringtone.


----------



## Frick (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Devon68 (Mar 28, 2015)

Well I'm using this:










but after hearing what* Caring1* posted in post #15 I might give it a go

EDIT: Damn you *Caring1 *now I cant stop listening to this. I just have it on repeat and it's awesome.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 28, 2015)

I had this on a company phone and was asked politely to change it as it wasnt     "appropriate"

My kids loved it though and sang loudly every time i had a call.











I changed it to another John Lydon favourite which was  deemed more suitable as it featured the word      "hello"


----------



## Countryside (Apr 5, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I had this on a company phone and was asked politely to change it as it wasnt     "appropriate"
> 
> My kids loved it though and sang loudly every time i had a call.



What  good oldscool sex pistols is not appropriate i can only say "Scumbag company"


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 5, 2015)

Countryside said:


> What  good oldscool sex pistols is not appropriate i can only say "Scumbag company"



Suffice to say they relieved themselves of their commitment to me , and i moved on to bigger and better things


Spoiler














We got fantastic looks when we were out shopping or whatever and the kids ( 7 + 9 ish at the time ) would leap about singing it, my wife would melt into the background.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 5, 2015)

erocker said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly what I say


----------



## Countryside (Apr 5, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Exactly what I say



Smart way to save battery


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 6, 2015)

Zelda 64 OAT Lost woods


----------

